# The Guardian: The Last Guardian will be at E3



## Simon (Jun 9, 2015)

HOPE IS BACK! THIS IS IT! 



> Last Guardian (Sony, PS4)
> Yes, we know it has been in development hell since 2007, but we have it on very good authority that this will be the year that Team Ico finally presents its follow-up to much loved classics Ico and Shadow of the Colossus. Whether it’ll bear any relation to the game last shown at E3 in 2009 is anyone’s guess.



Link: http://www.theguardian.com/technolog...medium=twitter


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2015)

.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2015)

>The Guardian

All of my s

Though Ueda jumped ship off the game ages ago, it'll be a shell of its former intention.


----------



## Simon (Jun 10, 2015)

The World said:


> .





Krorypheus said:


> >The Guardian
> 
> All of my s



[YOUTUBE]blBDxrxWqyY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2015)

This will be the year of The Last Guardian and Half-Life 3.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2015)

A year of crushed dreams then.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> >The Guardian
> 
> All of my s
> 
> Though Ueda jumped ship off the game ages ago, it'll be a shell of its former intention.



Hes working on it still.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2015)

Last Guardian is like the best E3 meme yet.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> >The Guardian
> 
> All of my s
> 
> Though Ueda jumped ship off the game ages ago, it'll be a shell of its former intention.



Actually, he left Sony but remained on the team working on The Last Guardian.  He was hired on as a contractor.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2015)

No guys, really.

It's this year.

I feel it.

Because reasons.


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2015)

but it will be shell

of former

cause reasons


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2015)

The World said:


> but it will be shell
> 
> of former
> 
> cause reasons


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2015)

The Last Guardian doesn't exist.

pls go


----------



## Aldric (Jun 12, 2015)

what they mean is they're so bad at journalism (like this article indicates) that e3 will be the last time a copy of the guardian will be published


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2015)

It's been so long, I forget what The Last Guardian was gonna be.

Is it a jrpg?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> It's been so long, I forget what The Last Guardian was gonna be.
> 
> Is it a jrpg?



SotC successor.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 12, 2015)

now that l think about it what the fuck was the gameplay even supposed to be

l remember some kid and a huge rat bird thing and l guess they solved environmental puzzles together? idk


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2015)

Aldric said:


> now that l think about it what the fuck was the gameplay even supposed to be



...probably like Ico and Shadow of the Colossus.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 12, 2015)

Naruto said:


> ...probably like Ico and Shadow of the Colossus.



that doesn't tell me anything because the two games are quite different


----------



## YoungChief (Jun 12, 2015)

I keep seeing people mentioning the Last Guardian. No way it's gonna be there. Get real people !

In fact I'm so sure it won't, I'm ready to suck all the dicks available if The Last Guardian ever makes it in E3.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 15, 2015)

YoungChief said:


> I keep seeing people mentioning the Last Guardian. No way it's gonna be there. Get real people !
> 
> In fact I'm so sure it won't, I'm ready to suck all the dicks available if The Last Guardian ever makes it in E3.



This couldn't possibly go wrong.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 15, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> This couldn't possibly go wrong.


I remember this same thing happening in a NeoGaf thread. Became a meme on there for awhile.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 15, 2015)

I, for one, do look forward to this not being dead.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 15, 2015)

Hahahahahahaahahahhahaha


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 15, 2015)

And things just went horribly horribly wrong.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 15, 2015)

Well I guess its back and sounds epic.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 15, 2015)

I really hope it doesn't disappear for years again. But it really looks like a massive project, so it's not surprising that it takes a long time to develop.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> This will be the year of The Last Guardian and Half-Life 3.



Feels good to be half right.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand it's a PS4 exclusive now.

Just like Versus XIII, announced practically with the release of the PS3 and then fucking delayed for an entire generation until they just move the fucking thing over to their next console.

I'm just about ready to go postal.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2015)

^

Oh, it's nothing short of absolute arrogant and greedy bullshit but people will pay for what they want.

Still, the whole announcement was still kinda weird and the game itself doesn't seem like it received the VIP treatment that Versus 13 did. Like, Ueda wasn't on stage presenting the game or even in a pre-recorded video, he was sitting in the crowd and just waved. For one of the most anticipated Sony games ever, they didn't put much thought in presenting it. I wouldn't shake off those rumors of Ueda and Sony not being the best of buddies.

Then there's the fact that the game is still very much the PS3 game it was when it was first announced. There's barely any graphical enhancement and I'd say to the partial detriment of the game. I mean, SotC looked top shelf when it was first released.


----------

